# البوم ترانيم للعذراء 27 ترنيمة



## عماد وجدى (1 سبتمبر 2009)

ترانيم للعذراء 27 ترنيمة 


الاولى 

الثانية

الثالثة

الرابعة

الخامسة 

السادسة

السابعة

الثامنة

التاسعة

العاشرة

الحادية عشر

الثانية عشر

الثالثة عشر

الرابعة عشر

الخامسة عشر

السادسة عشر

السابعة عشر

الثامنة عشر

التاسعة عشر

العشرون 

الحادية والعشرون

الثانية والعشرون

الثالثة والعشرون

الرابعة والعشرون

الخامسة والعشرون

السادسة والعشرون

السابعة والعشرون​


----------



## dr-soqurate (1 سبتمبر 2009)

ارجوك ارحمنا من الرابيد شير...
وكمان ترنيمة ترنيمة وعلى الرابيد شير..
اكيد انت ليك حساب علية..
طيب احنا نحمل ازاى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عماد وجدى (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا على مرورك 

اولا ايوه انا ليا حساب على الرابيد شير بريميم وطبعا ده الموقع اللى برفع عليه بسرعة واللى متوفر عندى 

ثانياً : لو حضرتك حملت اولا انتا هتستفيد وكمان انا هستفيد 

ثالثاً : اتمنى لو الترانيم تعجبك وربنا يباركك *


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 سبتمبر 2009)

مجموعه راااااااااااائعه يا عماد 
تسلم ايدك 
ميرررررررسى ليك على الترانيم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## coptic servant (26 ديسمبر 2009)

المسيح يباركم


----------



## عماد وجدى (28 ديسمبر 2009)

معلش ياجماعة الاكونت خلص وبالتالى مش هتقدروا تحملوا منه لكن اوعدكم ارفعه الملف كله فى ملف واحد من جديد وشكرا على المرور


----------

